# I am having trouble with my Pasload framer



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a cordless Pasload 30 degree framer. It seems that it has trouble shooting multiple nails when its cold. I will have to wait for the fan to shut down before it will shoot again. Is this normal? This is my first cordless model.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Cashking63 said:


> I have a cordless Pasload 30 degree framer. It seems that it has trouble shooting multiple nails when its cold. I will have to wait for the fan to shut down before it will shoot again. Is this normal? This is my first cordless model.


Could be the fuel cell icing up or losing propellant pressure



> *
> COLD WEATHER OPERATION​*Fuel cells at cold temperatures lose the required
> propellant pressure. Bring the tool, fuel cell, and
> battery above 20​​​° F (-7° C) by placing the tool in a
> ...


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Cashking63 said:


> I have a cordless Pasload_* 30 degree framer.*_ It seems that it has trouble shooting multiple nails when its cold. I will have to wait for the fan to shut down before it will shoot again. Is this normal? This is my first cordless model.



Was it below 30 degrees outside??, - - maybe you should try the 20 degree model :laughing: 

J/K, - - they do act finicky in the cold . . .


----------



## pegasush (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the same thing, and use it down to -30 deg C. Keep a warmer box on the deck to warm up the whole tool whenever it isn't in your hand, and keep a spare gas cartridge in an inside pocket (i.e. warm) and switch it frequently. 

Peter


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Was it below 30 degrees outside??, - - maybe you should try the 20 degree model :laughing:
> 
> J/K, - - they do act finicky in the cold . . .


I think TomR deserves and award for the funniest carpenter.

Or at least a rim shot avatar. 

BAH DUM SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

part of the problem is that you are using a pasload cordless. i have used them in the summer and still had the same problem you are describing not very impressed


----------



## UKframer (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah,

I have two of the paslode cordless guns. Here in the UK they are the most common nail gun on construction sites, no one seems to have airline guns.
For most of the year they are fine, but yes when the temp drops they are a pain & very frustrating. We had this problem just yesterday. The key is to keep the gas warm as people have mentioned before but it still dosen't seem to work brilliantly.


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, cordless sucks. Why aren't they called "hose-less"? Hummmm.....On another note, where do I buy quality hoses that don't kink and twirl up? Same thing for drop cords? Where can I get the nice flexy kind that doesn't bind up tight as hell?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Cashking63 said:


> I have a cordless Pasload 30 degree framer. It seems that it has trouble shooting multiple nails when its cold. I will have to wait for the fan to shut down before it will shoot again. Is this normal? This is my first cordless model.


 
Very common for the cordless to freeze up. It does take some time to get going. Keep the gun warm by a heater, or get some air line antifreeze and add it to a corded gun so that the hose doesn't freeze. Even the corded guns will freeze up in the winter. I would put the paslode cordless against any corded guns. I like the paslode more than my max stick nailes. No tangled hose to get in my way, and you don't have to fool around with the compressor and or generators.


----------



## BHI (Feb 6, 2008)

NorthstarNC said:


> I agree, cordless sucks. Why aren't they called "hose-less"? Hummmm.....On another note, where do I buy quality hoses that don't kink and twirl up? Same thing for drop cords? Where can I get the nice flexy kind that doesn't bind up tight as hell?


 
Northstar, I use goodyear pure rubber airlines, never had a problem with them, can wrap them up nice and neat on the coldest day out tehre and they stay flexible, they just don't slide so well around corners and such..need to really pull


----------



## eddieapoc (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah Ive had that same problem this winter actually. I love that paslode framer when its working but have had problems keeping it going. They are sort of a pain but it sure is nice not to constantly have to reroute hoses.


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

Use the already mentioned Goodyear hose for a feed line and Fle-eel lines to the gun. I switched and like this set up as the flex-eels are lighter and easier to whip around. By the way the cordless Paslode is a piece of *!:% I only use mine for really high roof structures or difficult places to get to and even when it was brand new it would have stall points, and they just are slower than a real gun


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Take to fuel cell and run it under warm water shaking it up every 10 seconds or so to distribute the heat quicker. 20-30 seconds should do it. No water? Take the fuel cell and put it under your underarm for a few minutes. You'll have cold pits, but your gun should fire well.


----------



## mill0030 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have had two Paslode framing guns and a Paslode trim gun. They all suck. I was very disappointed in the performance and the maintenance to keep the gun working. I'll stick with my pneumatic guns. By the way the best air hose I have found is the one made by Ridgid. It is great even in cold weather!


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

For the sake of repeating everyone else.....

P.O.S!


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Im amazed. We have 9 cordless framing guns and 6 16 guage angled finish guns, and i wouldn't trade them for the world. The only problem is when it is extremely cold outside. But when it is that cold to freeze the cordless even the compressors pull more amps, and those lines freeze if you don't put airline antifreeze in there. But i know paslode has come out with a new line, it is supposed to be better. Maybe look into the new tools. As far as maintenance, what is it somoething for every 9 gas cartridges you have to clean it? Thats a lot of nailing.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I stand correct. My partnership with Paslode is finished. I bought a new angled finish nailer and was using it today. Well it misfired a nail and bent the pin. This nailer is new and different coloring. It looks like when they changed cosmetics of the gun they cahnged quality. New angled finish nailer is junk.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

The way I figure it is this way. I'm in my late 50's. 

When my paslode is to cold to work,-------me to. 

However. My paslode finish nailer is always inside. In this case, when it runs out of gas,------me to.


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

*Bent Pin?*



XanadooLTD said:


> I stand correct. My partnership with Paslode is finished. I bought a new angled finish nailer and was using it today. Well it misfired a nail and bent the pin. This nailer is new and different coloring. It looks like when they changed cosmetics of the gun they cahnged quality. New angled finish nailer is junk.


By bent pin, do you mean the Anvil bent, or is the nail just bound up in the guide?

I have had some of the older models do the same, bending a nail, anyway, but it was mainly due to hitting a framing nail/screw under the trim work. 

However, if it did bend the anvil, I would take it back to where you got it and let them deal with it. Paslode does have a 90 day Cust. Sat. policy where you return it to the place of purchase and exchange it for another. I know this is a pain in the ass, but is based on the premise that you just got a bum unit, and HOPEFULLY the second/next unit will be better than the first and not have the same issue. IF by chance you have the same problem with a subsequent unit, then you can return that one as well and request a refund, all of which Paslode will use the info to better their product.

Me personally, I won't own one, as I have too many problems with them, mostly misfires and not wanting to fire. I would rather listen to my compressor and KNOW that my gun is going to set a nail! The noise of a compressor doesn't bother me much!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

I really don't much care about noise. I just like not having to worry what my hose is caught on in the $1,000,000 house that I am working in with the $10,000,000 in crap that they have all over. I really cannot afford to knock over the Brazilian, handmade out of diamond dust and cryster doll like knick knack that may or may not have been in my way. Seems overkill to move people out of their house for 50-60' chair rail


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

XanadooLTD said:


> I stand correct. My partnership with Paslode is finished. I bought a new angled finish nailer and was using it today. Well it misfired a nail and bent the pin. This nailer is new and different coloring. It looks like when they changed cosmetics of the gun they cahnged quality. New angled finish nailer is junk.


 
I bent the pin on my dewalt straight brad nailer. Turns out the yard sent the wrong gauge stainless brads.


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hoses, Hoses, OK.. SHORT Hose!*



Cashking63 said:


> I really don't much care about noise. I just like not having to worry what my hose is caught on in the $1,000,000 house that I am working in with the $10,000,000 in crap that they have all over. I really cannot afford to knock over the Brazilian, handmade out of diamond dust and cryster doll like knick knack that may or may not have been in my way. Seems overkill to move people out of their house for 50-60' chair rail


Yeah, for that reason, that is why I like the new "scuba" style systems. Nice small tank that you strap to your belt, has a short "coily" type hose and you hang your gun on your belt too! The "bottle" holds about 3000PSI of USUALLY CO2 that can be refilled at ANY welding supply or paintball supply faciltiy for about 6 bucks! $6.00! You drag no hoses through the house, don't knock anything over, and in this case, no Compressor! You should check it out! Pretty damn neat, IMO! I should have thought of it earlier!

This is 1 tool that I know of, and we ALL have a B"Lowes" near us! but this is a cool little kit! I have one and it is great for small jobs or jobs where you don't want your compressor bouncing around on someones Travertine tiles or High dollar Hardwoods!http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=166441-61735-J-6901-100


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

DEAD_ONConst said:


> Yeah, for that reason, that is why I like the new "scuba" style systems. Nice small tank that you strap to your belt, has a short "coily" type hose and you hang your gun on your belt too! The "bottle" holds about 3000PSI of USUALLY CO2 that can be refilled at ANY welding supply or paintball supply faciltiy for about 6 bucks! $6.00! You drag no hoses through the house, don't knock anything over, and in this case, no Compressor! You should check it out! Pretty damn neat, IMO! I should have thought of it earlier!
> 
> This is 1 tool that I know of, and we ALL have a B"Lowes" near us! but this is a cool little kit! I have one and it is great for small jobs or jobs where you don't want your compressor bouncing around on someones Travertine tiles or High dollar Hardwoods!http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=166441-61735-J-6901-100


Now THAT is gonna be kick ass for roof repairs.


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

*You BET!*



A W Smith said:


> Now THAT is gonna be kick ass for roof repairs.


The only problem with this system is it is NOT designed to run framers/roofers guns because the air consumption is so high. I can tell you that a cascading-high-pressure gas system will run you about 10K in order to refill all those bottles! They do have 20oz. bottles available, but I would dare say that your guys would be replacing bottle every 3-4 coils of nails! At that rate, even if you refilled the bottles at a cost of about $6.00 a-piece, you are better off running a long cord and putting the compressor on the roof! But, it WOULD BE NICE! I agree! Imagine the safety benefits alone, of not having to worry about your guys getting tangled in a hose 20-40 ft. off the ground! Our insurance co. ought to give a break just for that, alone!:clap:

Awww well, I can dream, can;t I?:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

no I meran by roof repairs real small nuisance jobs where you wouldnt even shoot a full coil. its just a PITA rooting around for hand nails when I already have the gun loaded behind my seat in my truck.


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

Woops!


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

*Guns and Bottles!*

Exactly! That would be the PERFECT situation! Grab a gun and canister, pop off a few nails and get out! Not "setup". No major tools to carry, grab a ladder, belt and harness and get it done! I gotcha!:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

> when I already have the gun loaded behind my seat in my truck.


I guess i shoulta said "nail" gun. That came out sounding like a scene in Deliverance.


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

*hope I'm not beating a dead horse thread here...*

I've been using paslode cordless for a number of years now. the angled finish nailer definitely works better than the framer, but both of them will act up in the cold no doubt. the biggest issue i've found is that the spring hooks break off in the guard return spring on the finish nailer and you have to lube the top of the gun where the two metal housings meet inside. my springs are now set with two self tapping screws ground down to fit. I usually take it apart every two months and clean the thing spotless, then a little white lithium on top of the housing where they slide when the guard is depressed. this seems to keep the finish gun working tip top. 

With the framer I have come to realize most of the time the gun acts up it is lubrication. the O ring on the back of the gun should be drenched with pnuematic gun oil every time you use it. sometimes the housing becomes missaligned and it hangs up at the back of the gun where the main cylinder housing comes through the fan housing. 

One problem I have had with the framer and the trimnailer that is completely frustrating to troubleshoot is that the wire that feeds the spark plug can come loose and the gun won't shoot. the first time you've got to figure that one out it'll drive ya nuts.check everything and it still doesn't fire. good news is you can just take the air filter out and press it back on with a smaller allen key.

The one thing I'm dissatisfied with in regards to the framer is that it doesn't sink nails. even in warm weather with wet PT lumber it still doesn't sink the 12D ring shanks that I use. I even went down to the .120 shank HDG ring shank nails. still doesn't always set them.

I don't use the framer as often as I do the finish nailer, but when I have an opportunity to put my pnuematic gun in my hand and the cordless in my helps hand it seems to go a hell of a lot faster. some helpers I just plain don't trust to be nailing a wall together with their gun pointed in my direction. been shot once, which is once too many.

I trust my finish nailer to do the job well enough that I don't carry my pnuematic finish nailer unless I need a 15 guage gun.

Keep em clean and they work well but every now and again you gotta break em down and grease the magnesium inside.

sorry for the 12 cents thanks if you read it to the end.

Alex


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

*Heating Fuel cells---*

I was just reading the additional replies to this thread, and it came to me,

Has anyone ever tried wrapping one of those chemical glove warmers around the cell in an effort to keep the fuel cell pressure up?

I don't know if there is room in the fuel cell compartment for it, but if they fit in your gloves, why not? They don't get really hot and there are no open flames or embers, so that shouldn't be a problem. 

I personally don't own one, and the few that I have used gave me problems, but there are time when they come in handy and are basically ready to go out of the case, so I may try to find one used for those quickie jobs I get, in addition to my "scuba" system!

Anyway, just a thought!:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

*Loaded Guns?*



A W Smith said:


> I guess i shoulda said "nail" gun. That came out sounding like a scene in Deliverance.





That's funny $H!T there, A.W.!:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------

